# قاموس مصطلحات ادارة مشاريع



## بسمالله (2 أكتوبر 2009)

أقدم لكم قاموس لمصطلحات ادارة مشاريع ارجو الاستفادة منه


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الهديه الرائعه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجازيك بالخير يا طيب


----------



## odwan (2 أكتوبر 2009)

سلمت يمينك وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك أخي الكريم


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أكثر من رائع مشكور على المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## hakaro73 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## saryadel (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## managment (19 ديسمبر 2009)

a7san allah elaike


----------



## hosam saad (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى191 (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك تسلم ايديك الحلوة 
القاموس ده هام جدا جدا و كنت أبحث عن كتاب مثل ذلك 

بارك الله لك


----------



## eng_rehab (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## بسمالله (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور وارجو الاستفادة واحنا بالخدمة


----------



## أبو همام س (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم:- كيف أحصل على القاموس المصطلحات أدارة المشاريع لانى محتاج له


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يوليو 2010)

أبو همام س قال:


> السلام عليكم:- كيف أحصل على القاموس المصطلحات أدارة المشاريع لانى محتاج له


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يمكنك الحصول عليه من خلال رجوعك الى الملف المرفق بالمشاركة الأصلية لصاحب الموضوع (وهي في الصفحة الأولى من موضوعنا هذا).

مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق أخي الكريم أبو همام س.


----------



## صهيب علي (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

شكرا على القاموس


----------



## mbhussein (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في عملك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (22 يوليو 2010)

تسلم على الملف يا بشمهندس


----------



## arch_hamada (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## The friend (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ZataarW (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز كل الشكر لجهودك, بالرغم من أنني كنت أبحث عن شيء أخر وهو تعريب المصطلحات لكن كان لي من الفائدة الكثيرة من جهودك, مرة ثانية شكراً لك.


----------



## nofal (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نتمنى المزيد من الكتب القيمة ونتمنى ان يمدك الله من علمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## اسامة اشرى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على عملك الطيب وعيد اضحى سعيد على كل المسلمين


----------



## etesalat (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور
مافي ترجمه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## adeb11 (13 فبراير 2012)

جزا ك الله كل خير وبوركت جهودك الطيبة وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## asoma ovely (13 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## galal980 (9 يونيو 2012)

سلمت يداك


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## aymanallam (18 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## rami85 (19 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس شبوة اليمن (19 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك جدا واحسنت وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## ahmed samir911 (19 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## aidsami (21 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خيريط (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ، وفتح لك ابواب رحمته .​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

:56::56:جزاك الله خير​:56::56:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً على الملف الرائع


----------



## nanoo201010 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## saifson (17 يوليو 2013)

مشكور يا غال ي


----------



## Eng.M Fadeel (29 يناير 2014)

​جزاك الله كل خيررر وشكراااا جزيلا ليك يا باش مهندس


----------



## eng-muataz (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rferas (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------

